# SfdW in Hamburg: 10.03, 20:00h! Wird mal wieder Zeit!!



## kiddykorn (17. Februar 2006)

Moin Leutz,
ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit sich auf ein Bierchen zu treffen und sich gegenseitig auf die neue Saison Heiss zu machen oder einfach nur mal wieder über Bikes zu fachsimpeln!

Was meint Ihr?

Vorschläge zum Termin und zur Location??

Gruß
Christian

==== Eingefügt von Rabbit =====

*Termin:* 10.03.2003
*Zeit:* 20:00 Uhr
*Ort:* Kaktus
Behringstraße 2 (Ecke Friedensallee)
22765 Hamburg (Altona)

==========================


----------



## JanV (17. Februar 2006)

Gute Idee! ich komme wieder mit, hat mir letzte mal gut gefallen. Termin lasse ich nochmal offen, mal schauen was ihr wollt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (17. Februar 2006)

Gute Idee! Wie wäre es mit Kaktus in Altona?

Donnerstag oder Freitag 02.03 oder 03.03.?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Netghost (17. Februar 2006)

Ich wäre mal für Wochenende damit ich da auch mal mitmachen kann  ich muss unter der woche doch immer abends arbeiten


----------



## biker_tom (20. Februar 2006)

Moin moin,

wäre auch gern dabei, wobei mir der Termin nicht so passt, weil meine Ex-freundin (meine Frau) da Urlaub hat!

wie wäre es denn mit dem 5.03.???

gruß
Thomas


----------



## OBRADY (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo..
@Kiddykorn...schön von Dir zu "hören", dachte Du wärst mit Deinem Snowboard in eine Gletscherspalte gedüst...

Termin für den SfdW ist mir persönlich egal..ein Freitag ist natürlich netter..
Als Location finde ich Doris Vorschlag mit dem Kaktus gut..

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Smash (20. Februar 2006)

Mein Terminvorschlag ist Freitag, der 10.3. Alle anderen Termine (vorher) passen mit leider nicht... 
Ich hoffe, wir werden uns noch einig!  

Bis dann!


----------



## kiddykorn (20. Februar 2006)

Also der 10.03. klingt doch schon einmal nicht schlecht, würde mir auch sehr gut passen! 

Wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus?!? 


@obrady: Ich hab schon alle Knochen heil wieder mitgebracht!! Ich werde Sonntag mal Bericht erstatten!! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Janny (20. Februar 2006)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Bierchen



 

Iiiihhh, bäh, das schmeckt doch so bitter.


----------



## kiddykorn (21. Februar 2006)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Iiiihhh, bäh, das schmeckt doch so bitter.



Dann bekommt der Janny halt ein Alster!
Mit Brause schmeckt das Bierchen auch nicht mehr so bitter!


----------



## kiddykorn (22. Februar 2006)

Moin,
also etwas mehr Resonanz hätte ich mir schon gewüscht!!! 

Bis jetzt zähle ich 6 Personen, letztes mal waren wir doch fast 20!!

Da geht doch wohl noch was!!

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (23. Februar 2006)

Ich werde auch kommen!
Der Termin am Freitag passt mir sehr gut und die Location (Kaktus) auch!
Also bis bald!
Willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (23. Februar 2006)

Joh,das seh ich ähnlich !!

Fr.10.03.,so zum Wo-ende wäre top ,dann wär ich doch endlich auch mal dabei !!
Das urige Gröninger wär mir aber lieber,da ich ja letztes mal Arbeitstechnisch versagt habe ,da wäre auch das Bier nicht so bitter !!
Freu mich wenn aber auch aufs Kaktus!!

   

Nilsi


----------



## arndt (23. Februar 2006)

Also für son Bierchen bin ich ja auch immer zu haben....

...Und dann ganz in der Nähe, da komm ich mit. Mir ist auch fast egal wann.

Freu mich!


----------



## Beppo (24. Februar 2006)

ich auch...
Beppo


----------



## vijoka (25. Februar 2006)

bin in der woche im urlaub, trinkt doch ein bierchen für mich mit  
gruß joachim


----------



## Rabbit (25. Februar 2006)

10.3. ist OK, da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (26. Februar 2006)

Na geht doch!! 
Bis jetzt habe ich notiert :
- JanV
- IRON-GUN-D
- Obrady
- Smash
- Janny
- Tracer
- Shiver
- arndt
- Beppo
- Rabbit
- Netghost(mit ?)
& meine wenigkeit!

Dann treffen wir uns am 10.03. um 20:00Uhr im Kaktus.

Ich werde nochmal bis nächstes WE warten und dann einen Tisch reservieren.

Ich freu mich!! 

Kiddykorn


----------



## Julianernst (26. Februar 2006)

Wenn mein Arbeitsgeber mich raus läst komme ich auch.

Ich freue mich auf den Abend schon.

Gruss Julianernst


----------



## schlumpfine (26. Februar 2006)

Hi Leutz, ich überlegs mir och nochmal

greetz, dat schlumpi


----------



## Beppo (27. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin,
ups, wir haben da doch keine Zeit. Wünsche Euch aber mächtig viel Spaß 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## bofh_marc (27. Februar 2006)

Hab wohl leider keine Zeit - mir passt unter der Woche besser. 

Viel Spass und man sieht sich hoffentlich bald im Wald
Marc


----------



## Marec (3. März 2006)

Dafür komme ich aber...
Gruß Marec


----------



## kroiterfee (3. März 2006)

schade das wäre mal ne chance leute hier kennen zu lernen. aber am 10.3. sitz ich leider im flieger nachhause... mist


----------



## kiddykorn (4. März 2006)

Moin,
ich werde dann heute mal einen Tisch für 14 Leute bestellen.

Am start sind :
- JanV
- IRON-GUN-D
- Obrady
- Smash
- Janny
- Tracer
- Shiver
- arndt
- überroller
- Rabbit
- Julianernst
- Netghost(?)
- Schlumpfine(?)
& meine wenigkeit!

Ich freu mich auf einen entspannten Abend und ein lecker Bierchen 

Bis Freitag 
Kiddykorn


----------



## Catsoft (5. März 2006)

Schaun wir mal, wie eng das wieder wird. Es geht das Gerücht, dass noch mehr kommen


----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2006)

aaaaaaahhh und ich net dabei...
ich hoffe doch es gibt ne wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VotecArni (5. März 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Schaun wir mal, wie eng das wieder wird. Es geht das Gerücht, dass noch mehr kommen



Wo is denn der KAKTUS ? Kann man da sein Bike reinstellen oder watt?
Dann komm ich auch:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2006)

kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe doch es gibt ne wiederholung


Ursprünglich hatten wir mal "geplant" das SfdW (*S*aufen *f*ür *d*en *W*eltfrieden  ) wenigstens einmal im Quartal stattfinden zu lassen!



			
				VotecArni schrieb:
			
		

> Wo is denn der KAKTUS ? Kann man da sein Bike reinstellen oder watt?
> Dann komm ich auch:kotz: :kotz:


Bike reinstellen geht wohl eher nicht, das Kaktus verfügt aber quasi über "Panoramascheiben", so daß man ein Bike im Sichtfeld draussen anketten kann!
Ich habe im ersten Beitrag einen Link zu Informationen über das Kaktus (Cafe, Bar, Bistro, Kneipe) und die Adresse eingefügt!


----------



## kroiterfee (5. März 2006)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich hatten wir mal "geplant" das SfdW (*S*aufen *f*ür *d*en *W*eltfrieden  ) wenigstens einmal im Quartal stattfinden zu lassen!



da pass ich ja dann super hin mit meinen beruf  

wie wärs mit etwas anderem: wir treffen usn einmal die woche wer kann kommt wer net kann kommt halt net udn dann biken wir ne runde.

ich zum beispiel bin neu in hh und kenn hier keine strecken oder sonst was und suche daher etwas anschluss. udn so kann man mal kontakte knüpfen zu gelichgesinnten.

na wär das was?

ps: die jungs vom timmendorfer strand machens auch so und es scheitn ja prima zu klappen


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2006)

kroiterfee schrieb:
			
		

> ps: die jungs vom timmendorfer strand machens auch so und es scheitn ja prima zu klappen


Wenn Du damit den NR (Nightride) meinst, so sind die wenigsten von denen direkt aus Timmendorf 
Aber TDF-Strand ist immer eine Reise wert. Hier in HH hat sich so eine regelmäßige Runde in dieser Form bisher nicht etablieren können, warum auch immer ...

Nun lass mal erst das Wetter wieder besser werden, dann gibt's sicher auch wieder regelmäßige Touren an den Wochenenden!


----------



## kiddykorn (6. März 2006)

So ich hab dann mal für 15 Leute (mit option auf 20 erweiterbar) reserviert.

Dann bis Freitag!!

Gruß
Christian

@ Rabbit: Danke für die Zusätze im 1. Beitrag!!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. März 2006)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in HH hat sich so eine regelmäßige Runde in dieser Form bisher nicht etablieren können, warum auch immer ...
> 
> Nun lass mal erst das Wetter wieder besser werden, dann gibt's sicher auch wieder regelmäßige Touren an den Wochenenden!



na dann sollte man das ja mal angriff nehmen aber leider kenne ich keine strecke und leute...

also trinkt einen für mich mit, ja?


----------



## LaughingMoon (8. März 2006)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ursprünglich hatten wir mal "geplant" das SfdW (Saufen für den Weltfrieden  ) wenigstens einmal im Quartal stattfinden zu lassen!



Könnte man dann die regelmäßigen Teilnehmer als "Quartalssäufer" bezeichnen?
Sowas Ärgerliches, da bleibe ich ein Wochenende mal in WOB, und schon gehts im Kaktus wieder rund...



			
				Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nun lass mal erst das Wetter wieder besser werden, dann gibt's sicher auch wieder regelmäßige Touren an den Wochenenden!



Das wollen wir doch hoffen! Ich buche schonmal die Sonntage von April bis September, 12:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## kiddykorn (9. März 2006)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> Das wollen wir doch hoffen! Ich buche schon mal die Sonntage von April bis September, 12:00 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß
> Alberto



Moin Alberto,
das lass ich mir nicht zweimal sagen und habe hier schon mal den ersten Termin eingegeben!

Bis Freitag
Christian


----------



## JanV (10. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss mich leider abmelden. Ich kränkele schon ne Weile aber heute hat auch meine Stimme mich im Stich gelassen  . 

Schade, weil ich wollte heuteabend Mitfahrer werben für ein 4er oder 8er Team für die 24 Std. von Duisburg. Wer Lust hat kann sich bei mir per PM melden. Bin gern bereit etwas zu organisieren.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julianernst (12. März 2006)

Moin

Ich wollte noch einmal Danke für den schönen Abend sagen.

Für Rabbit , Mayerhoff  war der Name der Kneipe in Ahrensburg


----------



## biker_tom (13. März 2006)

Moin moin,

hatte die letzten zwei wochen viel um die Ohren, ein paar Tage im Harz Urlaub gemacht und dann Küch Renoviert und dabei zu spät bemerkt, dass das SfdW ja stattfand, nun ja, hätte ich auch nicht kommen können am Freitag, bei dem Wetter. es führ hier in Wentorf ja nicht mal der Bus... und mit dem Auto kam ich nicht aus der Tiefgarage, trotz guter Winterreifen!

Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## JanV (11. November 2006)

Hat jemand Lust auf ein SfdW irgendwann Ende diese Monat oder Anfang Dezember?


----------



## Janny (11. November 2006)

Wenn 's Bier gibt...


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2006)

Klar doch! Mal sehen obs paßt...


----------



## AndreZ. (11. November 2006)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (11. November 2006)

Wir auch 

Andre


----------



## hoedsch (11. November 2006)

Jo.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

Da hat ...


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

.. irgendwas gesponnen.


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2006)

Bin auch dabei!  

Wie wär's denn wenn wir das neue Brauhaus in Harburg einweihen?
(um gleich mal nen Ort vorzuschlagen)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## JanV (11. November 2006)

Guter vorschlag Sven!

Wie wäre es mit 01.12.06 ab 20.00 ?? Ende offen  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## kiddykorn (12. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Guter vorschlag Sven!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit 01.12.06 ab 20.00 ?? Ende offen
> 
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## JanV (12. November 2006)

Na denn: hier geht's lang

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (12. November 2006)

Ich denke mal ein nichtsaufender Russe wird auch dabei sein  

Gruß Sergey


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (12. November 2006)

ok, gebongt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (12. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Na denn: hier geht's lang
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



Siehe LMB!!!!!

Andre


----------



## Janny (12. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Brauhaus


----------



## Thol (13. November 2006)

...ist notiert.


----------



## ihadub (13. November 2006)

Guter Termin!  

Bin mit dabei.

Ingo


----------



## vijoka (14. November 2006)

bin dabei


----------



## John Rico (14. November 2006)

Wieviele werden wir denn etwa bzw. wieviele waren es letztes Mal?
Dann kann ich die Tage mal im Brauhaus vorbeischlendern und einen Tisch klarmachen.
Sind ja quasi meine Nachbarn!


----------



## JanV (15. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> einen Tisch klarmachen



Hey das wäre ja nett. Momentan sind 8 Mitfahrer angemeldet, hoffentlich kommen noch einige dazu. Letzte Mal waren glaube ich schon mehr, 20 Leute oder so??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## AndreZ. (15. November 2006)

Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, habe aber leider am 1.12. von der Arbeit aus Weihnachtsfeier.   
Euch trotzdem viel spaß!!!


----------



## John Rico (16. November 2006)

Dann werd ich die nächsten Tage mal zum Brauhaus gehen und einen Tisch für ca. 12 Personen bestellen.
Zur Not müssen wir halt etwas enger rücken, wenn noch viele dazukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. November 2006)

Dann müssen wir stapeln.


----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei, aber erst später. Da dann die ersten vermutlich schon unter dem Tisch liegen, wird das mit den Sitzplätzen schon passen.

Clemens


----------



## Sir G (16. November 2006)

Also wenn 12 sich in LMB eingetragen haben und es noch 2 Wochen bis zum Termin ist... könnte es mit einem 12-er Tisch am Ende recht eng werden...


----------



## Sanz (16. November 2006)

Sir G schrieb:


> Also wenn 12 sich in LMB eingetragen haben und es noch 2 Wochen bis zum Termin ist... könnte es mit einem 12-er Tisch am Ende recht eng werden...




Richtig, und wenn sich weiter nur Kerle anmelden bin ich raus und Ihr habt ein Platz mehr 

Los An.., Do..., Ver..., St...., Ch...... usw.

Wer sagt mal unserem verlorenen Kind St.... bescheid?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## JanV (16. November 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> ...wenn sich weiter nur Kerle anmelden...



Ja finde ich auch! Wo bleiben die Frauen?? Habe ich etwas frauenfeindliches in den Termin geschrieben  oder dürfen die sich nicht anzumelden??

Die Liste wird momentan jeden Tag ein bisschen länger, wenn das so weiter geht brauchen wir mehr als 20 Plätze. Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle dass die Idee so gut angekommen ist.


Hier nochmal den Link zum Termin.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (16. November 2006)

Jan, du machst das viiel zu unauffällig  Hier ein Verbesserungsvorschlag


*Bitte >>>* *HIER**<<<anmelden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (17. November 2006)

OK, dann organisier ich einen Tisch für 20+
Gehe Samstag o. Sonntag mal da vorbei und schnack mal mit dem Wirt, was er uns anbieten kann.

Eigentlich können wir uns direkt um die Kupferkessel setzen und selber zapfen.
Dann müssen wir auch nicht so lange auf die Bestellung warten.


----------



## Stemmel (17. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Frauen?? Jan




...und wieder eine mehr... 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2006)

Moin!
 Wie groß ist den das Lokal?

Ich denke, die Escheburger werden sich auch eintragen. 

Bis dann!
Manni


----------



## OBRADY (17. November 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Richtig, und wenn sich weiter nur Kerle anmelden bin ich raus und Ihr habt ein Platz mehr
> 
> Los An.., Do..., Ver..., St...., Ch...... usw.
> 
> ...



Moin...

Mensch Andre..gaaaanz ruhig...

angemeldet...!!!

Ich sage auch der Lau`schen Bescheid.Befürchte aber , sie ist  abtrünnig geworden und endgültig zum "Schmale-Reifen -Lager" gewechselt....  

Froi mich alle mal wiederzusehen.

Es grüßt aus Stade 
Anja


----------



## Cristina (17. November 2006)

Sanz schrieb:


> Richtig, und wenn sich weiter nur Kerle anmelden bin ich raus und Ihr habt ein Platz mehr



Immer locker bleiben.
Bin auch dabei

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## JanV (19. November 2006)

Hey schon 2 Tage keine neue anmeldungen mehr!! Ich weise nochmal bescheiden darauf hin:

*Bitte >>>* *HIER**<<<anmelden*

Und Frauen hatte ich noch immer mehr erwartet....was ist los mit Euch?? 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (23. November 2006)

Hallo,

Wir sind auf Erkundungstour gewesen und es hat sich herausgestellt dass das Brauhaus nicht das bringt was wir hofften. Nur alte Leute, das Bier schmeckt nicht und es macht den Eindruck dass in Harburg nichts los ist. 

*DAS STIMMT ABER NICHT!! Deswegen werden wir ins BOLERO gehen*. Dort ist mittlerweile auch reserviert für 20 personen. Essen kann man sogar auch bekommen dort also wer direkt von Arbeit kommt muss nicht hungern. Das Bolero ist auch sehr gut erreichbar, liegt direkt am S-Rathaus (S3/S31).

Mittlerweile sind dann auch alle Plätze besetzt. Wer mitkommen will, sich aber noch nicht angemeldet hat, dann 

*Bitte >>>* *HIER**<<<anmelden*


Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2006)

Noch eine Bitte an alle die kommen wollen:
Tragt euch bitte wirklich ein, da ich am Donnerstag nochmal im Bolero anrufen soll wg. einer möglichst genauen Zahl.
Ein / zwei mehr oder weniger ist dann egal, es geht nur darum, wieviele Tische sie brauchen und wie gestellt wird.
Wir sitzen übrigens wenn man reinkommt gleich links neben dem Eingang, sollte also nicht zu verfehlen sein.

Wg. Brauhaus hat Jan ja schon gesagt, dass wir nach einigen leider negativen Meinungen doch die sichere Variante - sprich Bolero gewählt haben.
Wenn es uns überkommt, können wir etwas später immer noch einen Abstecher ins Engelsbräu machen und uns einen Eindruck verschaffen!

Dann bis spätestens Freitag!
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (23. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... das Bier schmeckt nicht...
> Gruß
> Jan



Das hört sich aber sehr nach Aufopferung an...  Hoffentlich war es nicht zu schlimm?  

Daggi


----------



## JanV (23. November 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber sehr nach Aufopferung an...
> Daggi



 

Nein so schlimm war es auch wieder nicht. 

Bis nächste Woche 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (23. November 2006)

> macht den Eindruck dass in Harburg nichts los ist.
> 
> DAS STIMMT ABER NICHT!! Deswegen werden wir ins BOLERO gehen.



Sehr gute Wahl 

Auch für unsere zahlreichen Singles, die im Bolero eher ne Chance haben 

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## JanV (23. November 2006)

Hi Andre,

Schön dass Du mit unsere Wahl einverstanden bist  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Marec (24. November 2006)

Habe mich dann auch noch eingetragen... war noch nie im Bolero*...*

Gruß Marec


----------



## Süren (27. November 2006)

Wenn ich es schon nicht geschafft habe, mich an Touren zu beteiligen, komme ich wenigstens zum Biertrinken  
Das erhöht dann auch noch mal den Frauenanteil 
(sind die auch noch willkommen, wenn sie die 40 schon überschritten haben?? )

Bis Freitag,
Christiane


----------



## Sanz (27. November 2006)

Da bist Du nicht die Einzige 

Andre



Süren schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schon nicht geschafft habe, mich an Touren zu beteiligen, komme ich wenigstens zum Biertrinken
> Das erhöht dann auch noch mal den Frauenanteil
> (sind die auch noch willkommen, wenn sie die 40 schon überschritten haben?? )
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemmel (27. November 2006)

Süren schrieb:


> (sind die auch noch willkommen, wenn sie die 40 schon überschritten haben?? )
> 
> Bis Freitag,
> Christiane



Bin auch über der von Dir genannten Altersgrenze...  

Daggi


----------



## JanV (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

bei uns ist jede MTBiker(In) wilkommen 

Für wer nicht weiss wo es ist: 
Mit die S3/S31 richtung Neugraben bis S-Rathaus
Die Ausgang in Fahrtrichtung nehmen, dann Ausgang Neue Straße. 
Bolero ist dann gleich in Sicht.

Bis Freitag! 

Jan


----------



## Folki (30. November 2006)

Darf ich auch noch kommen  

Hab mich mal einfach so eingetragen.... leider erstmal nur unter Vorbehalt...


----------



## gnss (30. November 2006)

Und wenn jetzt jemand nein schreibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (30. November 2006)

Folki schrieb:


> Darf ich auch noch kommen



Hm für alle Folki's gibt es natürlich die AMDen (Allgemeine Mitkomm Bedingungen). Für dich wichtig ist:

Es muss Freitag sein;
Du musst irgendetwas mit Geländefahrräder tun;
Du musst bier trinken können.

Wenn das zutrifft, bist Du herzlich wilkommen 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (1. Dezember 2006)

So, war gestern nochmal da und hab bescheid gesagt, dass wir ein paar mehr werden.
War der Chef zwar nicht glücklich drüber, da sie wohl (Zitat) "Bis unters Dach ausgebucht sind", aber er meinte die kriegen das hin.
Und zur Not müssen wir halt etwas kuscheln, bis die ersten unterm Tisch liegen!  


Nochmal für alle:
Wir sitzten direkt links neben dem Eingang.
Also reingehen, drei Schritte vorwärts, drei Schritte nach links und ihr steht vor unserem Tisch.

Dann bis heute Abend!  
Sven


----------



## Folki (1. Dezember 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Hm für alle Folki's gibt es natürlich die AMDen (Allgemeine Mitkomm Bedingungen). Für dich wichtig ist:
> 
> Es muss Freitag sein;
> Du musst irgendetwas mit Geländefahrräder tun;
> ...



Freitag?                        Ja
Geländefahrrad               Ja 
Bier trinken                    oh jaaaa
aber:
frei haben                     doch nicht..... 

Es sei denn, ich bringe meinen 5-jährigen Sohn  mit, aber ich will nicht, dass er seinen Vater so sieht... 

Trotzdem  >schnief<      Viel Spaß


----------



## Sofax (1. Dezember 2006)

Viel Spaß und Grüße an alle!
Leider kann ich nicht auf 2 Hochzeiten gleichzeitig tanzen. Daher werde ich heute Abend mit meinen Kollegen Weihnachten feiern....


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2006)

Bilder: http://picasaweb.google.com/mars8472/SfdW_01_12_06


----------



## JanV (3. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (3. Dezember 2006)

...Das sind ja viele Bilder   ... Bei mir werden es ein paar weniger sein, werden auch die nächsten Tage online sein  ...Nur noch ein bisschen nachkorrigieren...


----------



## Beppo (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,
es hat mir absolut Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zu arbeiten  +  
wir sollten an dieser Tradition auch weiterhin festhalten  2mal im Jahr einen SfdW ist ja auch regelmäßig, gell?

Hier schon mal angemerkt, dass am 26.12. wieder das tradtionelle Weihnachtsbiken stattfindet und anschließend gehts in die Harke um dort das Crossrennen  anzusehen.
Ein paar Tage später dann Jahresabschlußtour , 24 - 25 Std. später Saisonauftakttour... 

Gruß @all, Beppo


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> es hat mir absolut Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zu arbeiten  +
> wir sollten an dieser Tradition auch weiterhin festhalten  2mal im Jahr einen SfdW ist ja auch regelmäßig, gell?



dem kann ich nur zustimmen...
Jetzt kann ich zu den Benutzernamen auch die dazugehörigen Köpfe zuordnen.
Gerne wieder! 

Cristina

@Sir G
Was gibt es denn da nachzukorrigieren ????


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2006)

Ja lad die einfach alle bei picasa oder flickr hoch.


----------



## Sir G (4. Dezember 2006)

@Cristina
Eigentlich nicht soo viel, wollte aber wenigstens die roten Augen wegmachen und bei einem oder anderem Foto die farbe korrigieren


----------



## John Rico (4. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir ein großes "Daumen hoch"!    

War ne super Runde, die Location passte und es sind auch fast alle gekommen, hat doch alles gepasst und riesig Spaß gemacht.
Und ab jetzt erkenne ich den einen oder anderen auch "inkognito" (ohne Helm) in der Stadt.   



Beppo schrieb:


> Hier schon mal angemerkt, dass am 26.12. wieder das tradtionelle Weihnachtsbiken stattfindet und anschließend gehts in die Harke um dort das Crossrennen  anzusehen.
> Ein paar Tage später dann Jahresabschlußtour , 24 - 25 Std. später Saisonauftakttour...
> 
> Gruß @all, Beppo


Der 26.12. wird bei mir vorraussichtlich nichts, aber die Saisonabschluss und -auftakt-Tour finde ich ne klasse Idee!
Wobei es am 01.01. wohl nur ne gaaanz langsame Katerrunde werden wird ... 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (4. Dezember 2006)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Nach dem was man so liest und sehen kann, scheint es ja ein super Abend gewesen zu sein.
Das nächste Mal habe ich hoffentlich keinen anderen Termin.


----------



## Stemmel (5. Dezember 2006)

BOLERO fand ich auch gut, allerdings war es mir dort für den Sinn und Zweck des Treffens ein wenig zu laut.  Leider hatte man schon Schwierigkeiten, sich mit seinem direkten Sitznachbarn zu unterhalten und in sofern machte es das Kennenlernen neuer Leute schwer. Vielleicht finden wir für das nächste Mal ja einen Laden der 

1. zentral liegt 
2. Platz für so viele Leute hat
3. etwas zu essen bietet 
4. nicht allzu laut ist
5. Bier anbietet, das schmeckt

Wird schwer, aber es ist mal wieder eine Herausforderung!  

@gnss
Vielen Dank auch für die vielen Fotos. Sehr schön! 

Daggi


----------



## John Rico (5. Dezember 2006)

Bis auf Punkt 4 waren meiner Meinung nach alle anderen Punkte erfüllt.

Die Musik war schon etwas laut, auch wenn ich es nicht so schlimm fand.
Wir hatten halt das Pech, direkt an der Bar und unter der Box zu sitzen, wo es scheinbar mehr um Partystimmung ging.
Dafür war ein Platzwechsel durch die Stehtische leichter als an einer langen Tafel, fand ich persönlich ganz schön.
Im hinteren Bereich oder im Zelt ist es aber deutlich leiser und besser zum unterhalten geeignet.
Leider waren da alle Plätze schon weg, als ich reserviert habe.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stemmel (5. Dezember 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bis auf Punkt 4 waren meiner Meinung nach alle anderen Punkte erfüllt.
> 
> Die Musik war schon etwas laut, auch wenn ich es nicht so schlimm fand.
> Wir hatten halt das Pech, direkt an der Bar und unter der Box zu sitzen, wo es scheinbar mehr um Partystimmung ging.
> ...



Das sollte auch keine negative Kritik sein, sondern nur eine Feststellung  Wie gesagt: Den Laden fand ich auch nett (leider etwas weit von Escheburg weg), nur zum unterhalten war das nix. Alles andere fand ich auch gut! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich fand es auch gelungen dort. Letztes Jahr waren wir ins Grönninger (oder wie das heisst) und da waren auch nicht mehr Leute. Ausserdem wollten wir Euch mal Harburg zeigen, das MTB Mekka des Nordens!! 

Aber ich finde, Ihr könnt gern das nächste SfdW in Bergedorf oder Escheburg organisieren, wo alle Punkte erfüllt werden 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Stemmel (6. Dezember 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> ...oder Escheburg organisieren, wo alle Punkte erfüllt werden
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jan



In Escheburg haben wir einen Bäcker, einen Gemüseladen und einen Italiener. Also nicht wirklich die Auswahl... Gerne gehen wir weiterhin dorthin, wo das Leben tobt. Einsamkeit haben wir bei uns genug...  In einem anderen Thread nannte John Rico unsere Wohngegend einmal*Pampa* 

Daggi


----------



## Cristina (6. Dezember 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch gelungen dort. Letztes Jahr waren wir ins Grönninger (oder wie das heisst) und da waren auch nicht mehr Leute. Ausserdem wollten wir Euch mal Harburg zeigen, das MTB Mekka des Nordens!!
> 
> Aber ich finde, Ihr könnt gern das nächste SfdW in Bergedorf oder Escheburg organisieren, wo alle Punkte erfüllt werden
> 
> ...



Fand das Treffen sehr gelungen, auch die Lokation war in Ordnung und es  kommt ja schließlich auf die Leute an...
Perfektionismus kann man anstreben, wird Mensch aber nie erreichen 

@Alle
Denkt beim nächsten Mal bitte daran die gesamte Zeche zu bezahlen, denn die Kelnerin ist ganz schön ins schlittern gekommen!

Bis bald 
Cristina


----------



## ahara (6. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> IIn einem anderen Thread nannte John Rico unsere Wohngegend einmal*Pampa*



DAS hat er gesagt??? Er, der südlich der Elbe wohnt, was allgemeinhin als *Nordpalermo* bezeichnet wird


----------



## Sir G (6. Dezember 2006)

Soo, man glaubt es kaum, aber ich hab die paar Fotos endlich fertig und auch online gestellt  ... HIER der Link


----------



## Cristina (6. Dezember 2006)

Sir G schrieb:


> Soo, man glaubt es kaum, aber ich hab die paar Fotos endlich fertig und auch online gestellt  ... HIER der Link



Schöne Fotos....
Die Bearbeitungszeit hat sich gelohnt 

Lieben Gruß
Cristina


----------



## Stemmel (7. Dezember 2006)

ahara schrieb:


> DAS hat er gesagt??? Er, der südlich der Elbe wohnt, was allgemeinhin als *Nordpalermo* bezeichnet wird



Am 31.10.2006 und 21:48 Uhr wurde im  "Hallo aus Escheburg" folgendes geschrieben: 

Sonntag:
10:00 Uhr finde ich ja immer noch zu früh, aber ich konnte mich scheinbar nicht durchsetzen,
*Wo muss ich denn genau hin, Bergedorf oder noch irgendwo mitten in die Pampa?*
Fährt dann zufällig jemand Bergedorf vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen?
Bringe auch gerne was mit, sagt einfach was (muss aber Rucksack-tauglich sein)

Allerdings finden sich in der *Pampa* doch recht viele MTBler, sooo schlecht kann es hier also nicht sein!


----------



## John Rico (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich wußte, dass ich das irgendwann wiederkriege... 
Du bist aber auch wieder nachtragend heute!  
Hätte dir "am Ar... der Heide" besser gefallen? 
Die Leute da finde ich auch super (einschleim), trotzdem wohnt ihr mitten im nirgendwo.  



ahara schrieb:


> DAS hat er gesagt??? Er, der südlich der Elbe wohnt, was allgemeinhin als *Nordpalermo* bezeichnet wird



Hmm, Sizilien?
Cool, dann wohne ich in der schönsten Stadt der Welt und gleichzeitig am Mittelmeer!
Was gibt es schöneres?!?


----------



## biker_tom (7. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Also ein nächstes Treffen dann in Bergedorf, das würde doch vielen gerecht...

Ich fände es klasse wenn man so ein treffen mal durch Hamburg "wandern" läßt, so das jeder mal einen kurzen Anfahrtsweg hat!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (8. Dezember 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wußte, dass ich das irgendwann wiederkriege...
> Du bist aber auch wieder nachtragend heute!



   



John Rico schrieb:


> Hätte dir "am Ar... der Heide" besser gefallen?



Was für eine Wortwahl??? :kotz: Nein, natürlich hätte mir das nicht besser gefallen! 



John Rico schrieb:


> Die Leute da finde ich auch super (einschleim), trotzdem wohnt ihr mitten im nirgendwo.



So ist er wieder brav!   



John Rico schrieb:


> Hmm, Sizilien?
> Cool, dann wohne ich in der schönsten Stadt der Welt und gleichzeitig am Mittelmeer!
> Was gibt es schöneres?!?



Pampa????  

Daggi


----------



## ahara (10. April 2008)

Leider konnte ich beim letzten Mal nicht dabei sein. Doch Zeit wird es allemal für ein SfdW. 

Hat jemand einen Terminvorschlag und eine geeignete Location? 
Hier in Escheburg ist nicht wirklich was los....s.o.


----------



## Tracer (10. April 2008)

Finde ich eine tolle Idee


----------



## Sanz (11. April 2008)

Tracer schrieb:


> Finde ich eine tolle Idee



Ich auch!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (11. April 2008)

Hab auch schon mehrfach dran gedacht, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird.

Wg. Location könnten wir uns diesmal entweder in der Mitte, sprich Hamburger City treffen.
Oder, falls es nach dem Weihnachtsbrunch in der "Pampa"  diesmal wieder Richtung Harburg gehen soll, kann ich mich gerne wieder um ein Plätzchen hier kümmern.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tracer (11. April 2008)

Die Factory wäre ein guter treffpunkt. Es liegt an der Holheluftchaussee 95.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (11. April 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ....Wg. Location könnten wir uns diesmal entweder in der Mitte, sprich *Hamburger City *treffen.
> Oder, falls es nach dem Weihnachtsbrunch in der "Pampa"  diesmal wieder Richtung Harburg gehen soll, kann ich mich gerne wieder um ein Plätzchen hier kümmern.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



das letzte ToH hatten wir Pampaianer (ein paar "Großstädter"   waren auch dabei) in der Ständigen Vertretung. War doch gar nicht soo schlecht da. Wie wäre es denn dort mit dem SfdW? Es liegt super zentral. Was meinst du Sven?


----------



## hoedsch (11. April 2008)

Tracer schrieb:


> Die Factory wäre ein guter treffpunkt. Es liegt an der Holheluftchaussee 95.


Gibt's die wieder? Die hatte doch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren dichtgemacht.

Die Ständige Vertretung ist in Ordnung, da gibt's auch große Tische.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (11. April 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> das letzte ToH hatten wir Pampaianer (ein paar "Großstädter"   waren auch dabei) in der Ständigen Vertretung. War doch gar nicht soo schlecht da. Wie wäre es denn dort mit dem SfdW? Es liegt super zentral. Was meinst du Sven?



Stimmt, hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt.  
Wobei ich den Weihnachtsbrunch dazu zähle, und der war nach der StäV.
Ist mir relativ egal, ob wir nun Richtung StäV, Factory, Bolero (Hallerstraße) oder Alex gucken, um nur einige Möglichkeiten zu nennen, wo man auch größere Tische bekommen kann. Was wäre denn mit dem Pupasch (Landungsbrücken) mit Option auf anschließenden Kiezbummel?

Falls es doch Harburg werden soll, würden sich die Privatbrauerei Egelsbräu anbieten (hatten wir beim letzten Mal ja schon überlegt), das Bolero (diesmal ne ruhigere Ecke) oder eine der anderen netten Kneipen in "unserer" Kneipenstraße. Da kann ich mich wie gesagt gerne wieder drum kümmern.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sir G (12. April 2008)

Moin,

wie sieht es eigentlich für diejenigen aus, die schon etwas länger pausiert haben? soo.. etwas länger, als ein Jahr?  

Gruß,
Sergey


----------



## John Rico (12. April 2008)

Immer gut!
Außerdem brauchen wir doch jemanden, der ein paar schöne Fotos macht.  

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Sir G (12. April 2008)

Ich wusste es! Man will mich doch nur ausnutzen! 
Nur wird es inzwischen recht schwer,  unauffällig zu forografieren *hust*..


----------



## Manni1599 (12. April 2008)

Sir G schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich für diejenigen aus, die schon etwas länger pausiert haben? soo.. etwas länger, als ein Jahr?
> 
> ...




Moin Sergey,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören. Wo warst Du nur? Schon ewig gab es keine schönen Bilder mehr....

SFDW:
Daggi ind ich sind natürlich auch gerne dabei. City hört sich doch schon mal gut an.


----------



## gnss (12. April 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gibt's die wieder? Die hatte doch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren dichtgemacht.
> 
> Die Ständige Vertretung ist in Ordnung, da gibt's auch große Tische.
> 
> ...



Aber nur so kleine Gläser. Irgendetwas ist immer.


----------



## Sir G (12. April 2008)

Moin Manni

Nunja, die Kurzversion ist: Probleme mit dem Dämpfer gehabt, weniger ausdauer, weniger Lust es wieder nachzuholen und noch andere Sachen.. Dieses Jahr möchte ich aber wieder durchstarten, das problem ist nur, jetzt brauch ich noch zusätzliche Ausdauer für den Fotokram brauche


----------



## Folki (23. April 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit dem Pupasch (Landungsbrücken) mit Option auf anschließenden Kiezbummel?



Gibt es nicht mehr! Die Osmanis haben momentan wohl andere Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (23. April 2008)

Oh, daran sieht man mal wieder, wie lange ich nicht mehr in dieser Ecke unterwegs war.

Was ist denn nun überhaupt mit der Planung?
Irgendwie halten sich ja wieder alle dezent zurück, was die Organisation betrifft ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (27. August 2008)

So, nun sind wir ja im Sommer nicht aus den Puschen gekommen. Sollte doch möglich sein, bis Weihnachten ein Treffen zu organisieren. 

Sven, kümmerst du dich?


----------



## John Rico (27. August 2008)

Eigentlich wolltest du das doch übernehmen, oder?!?

Aber ich werd mir in nächster Zeit ein paar Gedanken machen ...
(Was nicht heißten soll, dass auch von anderen Vorschläge kommen können)

edit: Was haltet ihr denn von einer netten Dom-Runde? Wäre zwar erst Anfang November, aber ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen.


----------



## ahara (27. August 2008)

Domrunde klingt auch gut....sofern das Wetter im November mitspielt und ich nicht in so ein "schleuder-mir-das-gehirn-raus" Karussell muss


----------



## gnss (27. August 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Gröninger? War ja schonmal da.


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Gröninger? War ja schonmal da.



  Habe ich seit 20 Jahren Hausverbot!


----------



## gnss (27. August 2008)

Meinst du die haben da ein Fahndungsfoto von dir an der Tür hängen? 
Was hast du eigentlich angestellt?


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Meinst du die haben da ein Fahndungsfoto von dir an der Tür hängen?
> Was hast du eigentlich angestellt?



Nö, Fahndungsfoto wohl nicht. Zumal zu heute wohl auch wenig Ähnlichkeit vorhanden wäre. Aber ich mochte da noch nie gerne hin... Mir persönlich schmeckt das Bier auch nicht. :kotz: Okay, ganz so schlimm ist es vielleicht doch nicht. 

Nach über 5-stündigem Aufenthalt in den dortigen heiligen Hallen habe ich das W-Wort zu dem Türsteher gesagt...


----------



## ahara (28. August 2008)

Was ist das W-Wort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2008)

Das kann ich hier nicht so öffentlich sagen... Bin doch ein Mädchen!


----------



## Folki (28. August 2008)

ahara schrieb:


> Was ist das W-Wort?



Wixer  
Also nicht du, das Wort ist "Wixer" 
also ich hab jetzt nicht dich angesprochen...das heisst natürlich hab ich dich angesprochenm, aber irgendwie auch wiedr nich

Ähhh- wie komm ich aus der Nummer wieder raus...?

PS: Türsteher? Gröninger?


----------



## Stemmel (28. August 2008)

Folki schrieb:


> PS: Türsteher? Gröninger?



Wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht (durfte ja nicht wieder hin... ). Aber damals war es so... Zwei "Ich-bin-Hein-Wichtig-mach-alles-richtig"-Typen haben beim rausgehen gefilzt... 

Erinnert mich nicht an die dunklen Seiten meines Lebens!  Abgehakt, kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig! 

Ende des OT-Beitrages...


----------

